# Modifying Dualit 75015 to achieve a finer grind



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought I'd post this in case anyone wants to try it.

There are many blogs (one example) and some videos about modding Solis/Dualit/Strabucks grinders to get a finer grind than that possible from the stock product. Dualit no longer market/sell the 75002 grinder (its still possible to buy online but for upwards of £95). As far as I can tell the Dualit 75015 is a replacement which looks much more like a "Dualit" product. My budget couldn't stretch to a half decent grinder >£150 so I took a risk and bought the 75015 hoping the the well documented mod will be applicable.

Before attempting the mod, I tried it on finest setting and pulled some double shots. They all extracted in in 15-16 seconds.

So, did the mod work/apply? Short answer, Yes.

Long answer, as part of the new "design" Dualit made the grinder much more difficult to get into:

-Two tamperproof screws buried deep in the case (Security Torx T10)

-Timer dial more difficult to remove. The chromed surround holds the dial in place and needs to be carefully removed with a flat microdriver.

-The top of the case needs to be separated from the surround before the case can be removed and then the big "on/off" button on the front makes it a little awkward

Once the case is removed, the inside looks fairly similar to the original (just comparing with the pictures available online)

The grinder assembly is then modified exactly the same as the original and reassemble.

After the mod, I pulled some shots on the finest setting and they all extracted in >55-60 seconds. So I'm grinding a couple of clicks away from finest and getting extraction time around 35 seconds (including 10 seconds after pump activation and before anything comes out of the PF).

If you're wondering whether the mod works for the new look Dualit, it does.

Happy grinding!


----------



## Avion100 (Jan 15, 2013)

Modifying Dualit 75015 to achieve a finer grindThanks for the above post, I have been trying to get into my Dualit 75015 this afternoon, but gave up because I couldn't remove the timer dial by just pulling it off as described for the previous model. Could you please post a more detailed description of how the chrome surround is held in, and where the Torx screw is accessed from. Any other tips would also be useful. I assume that once the casing is removed, alteration is as detailed elsewhere for the previous model.

Thanks once again

Best Wishes


----------



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi

Here are some pictures that might help:

Using a small precision flat screwdriver I levered out the chrome surround. Its held in place by 4 pressure clips.









The Torx screws are deep under the cable winder. You can see it better with the flash.









The Torx screwdriver from B&Q does the job but not ideal as its almost too short.

Once all 6 screws are you will need to take the top of the machine off. its held from the back by pressure clips so a careful tease with a flat scredriver from the back corner and it just pops out.









Once the case is open the rest is exactly as per the old model.

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

i used to have the older version of the Dualit and did the mod, but found you may have to do it again after a while of use as the upper burr carrier was becoming bit lose, and moved round another 2 holes in the white plastic ring, the other thing was that if you adjusted fine enough for espresso, the burrs would touch if there are no bean in, but they may have made the new ones a bit better?


----------



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

RobD said:


> i used to have the older version of the Dualit and did the mod, but found you may have to do it again after a while of use as the upper burr carrier was becoming bit lose, and moved round another 2 holes in the white plastic ring, the other thing was that if you adjusted fine enough for espresso, the burrs would touch if there are no bean in, but they may have made the new ones a bit better?


I think this might end up to be the case as the burr assembly looks identical to the original. the only difference I noticed is the white disk which needs to be removed before adjustments can be made is now black in colour. the upper burr does have some play even when rotated inside of the guide channels. I think it might get looser over time as/when the plastic starts to wear out.

How is the MC2? I nearly ordered one before reason got the best of me!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

The MC2 if you do a such on here is pretty much considered the Cheapest grinder you can get that is good enough for espresso, its not going to win any beauty contests, it was made in a shed in Spain somewhere, sounds like its grinding nails, but does a fantastic job of grinding for most machines. got mine second hand and its been flawless for over a year, the adjustment is both its strong point and a bit of a pain, but gives very fine control and its capable of grinding as fine as talc. Happy Donkey are about the cheapest to get one from if you cant find one S/H they are £120 new and make £90 S/H on flebay


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm new to this and am thinking about attempting this mod. By how many holes did you alter the adjustment dial? I guess if the burrs touch then that's pretty much the end of the machine? Is it possible to check the burrs aren't touching before using it? Is your still going ok?


----------



## makarsa (Jul 18, 2013)

minesadouble said:


> Hi
> 
> Here are some pictures that might help:
> 
> ...


Thanks dude,

this is such a nice information.


home to stay in london


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dude weak attempt at getting free advertising in your various posts, there are rules on links I suggest you read them!!


----------



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> I'm new to this and am thinking about attempting this mod. By how many holes did you alter the adjustment dial? I guess if the burrs touch then that's pretty much the end of the machine? Is it possible to check the burrs aren't touching before using it? Is your still going ok?


Hi Paul

I cant remember exactly but it was 2 or 3 clicks before I could feel the burrs touching. After a few weeks at some point I tightened it further and while it was grinding it did not sound healthy so I loosened it back by 1 click, point is it still works absolutely fine! Although the grinder is still going without any issues, I now appreciate why good grinders are expensive. This cheap one I've got has no adjustment between clicks and while on the tightest setting I get 1 minute extraction, 1 click down I get 10 seconds! It wont grind fine enough to chock the pump (but that's not important) and the grind consistency (i.e. the size of the various particles in a single grind) is very poor. Even on the coarsest setting (which I use for french pot) half of the grounds are a very fine powder while the rest is everything in between fine and the correct coarseness. Overall still better than pre-ground beans though









\s


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

My classic should have arrived today. I'm getting a delivery of freshly roasted beans from Hasbean in the next day or so. I'll leave it standard and give it a try, if it's no good then i'll try the mod.

I can see an MC2 coming on soon!

Could you just explain to me the final step of removing the case (your last picture). Do you have to remove the entire case or can you just seperate the top to access the adjustment wheel?

Cheers


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Did any of you do french press with the dualit? tbh the 75015 should probably be put alongside a stepless espresso grinder.


----------



## albatross (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi - I am new around here. I have just bought a Dualit 75015 and clearly it doesn't grind fine enough for a good espresso. Can anyone tell me where I can get full details on how to carry out this much talked of modification.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

albatross said:


> Hi - I am new around here. I have just bought a Dualit 75015 and clearly it doesn't grind fine enough for a good espresso. Can anyone tell me where I can get full details on how to carry out this much talked of modification.


Try this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8378-Modifying-Dualit-75015-to-achieve-a-finer-grind


----------



## Mrwibble (Apr 1, 2014)

Very helpful posts - finer grind successfully achieved. It is even easier than suggested: undo 2x Torx security screws, pop off the top by gently pushing/prying at back corners. No need to remove timer knob or surround or any other screws or the main body. Once you have access through the top, just gently pry out the four retaining tabs on the black ring before moving it anti-clockwise (3 holes in my case) and clicking back in place. You can test how many extra clicks you can get away with before you set the ring in its new position - just depress the microswitch at the back of the white ring - it is normally closed by the edge of the black ring once the hopper is rotated (I used a toothpick) and it will let you fire it up. I just went one click at a time until it sounded like burrs were rubbing then backed off one.You can also finally test if you have gone too far once the black ring is back on before closing back up.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Alternatively you could just buy a decent grinder in the 1st place, there is little or no love for the Dualit around here.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

True Charlie - but I think this guide is for people who have already made the mistake - bought in the belief it would be ok for espresso. It's a learning curve and we all make mistakes.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Sadly like quite a few here, been there, tried it, drunk it, quickly sold it! Wouldn't have bought a Dualit had I joined the Forum in time. It really is nothing like a proper grinder


----------



## JSeagull (May 17, 2015)

minesadouble said:


> Although the grinder is still going without any issues, I now appreciate why good grinders are expensive. This cheap one I've got has no adjustment between clicks and while on the tightest setting I get 1 minute extraction, 1 click down I get 10 seconds! It wont grind fine enough to chock the pump (but that's not important) and the grind consistency (i.e. the size of the various particles in a single grind) is very poor. Even on the coarsest setting (which I use for french pot) half of the grounds are a very fine powder while the rest is everything in between fine and the correct coarseness.


And for me, that's the clincher. Having just bought the Dualit a fortnight ago, I was considering doing this mod myself. But if the result is only going to be extractions of either 10 seconds or 1 minute, with nothing in between, then I'm out of here. Mine's going back to Amazon for a refund, and a sharp email to Dualit product management, with whom I've already been in contact.

Many thanks to the OP for such a helpful thread, and for supplying such convincing evidence. Next stop for me is going to be an MC2, or even better.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought I was so great when I modded a starbucks grinder for a finer grind . Believe me , you are kidding yourself if you think this will give an espresso blend . You are far better off selling the grinder and getting a machine that is designed to grind for espresso !


----------



## Grommett (Jan 5, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but thought I'd post anyway as found it really useful. My son came over for Christmas and brought his coffee gear with him. It made me disappointed with the espressos I was making. Initially I thought his gaggia machine and his fastidious attention to detail was why his were so much better. We did some experimenting and found that even with my dualit espresso machine, I could make much better coffee with his grinder. I have been using this dualit grinder since given it as a Christmas present a year ago. Having found this thread I decided to give it a go. As mr wobble said, there is no need to take the whole thing apart, just take the top off. To make things a little easier I used a dry-wipe pen to mark some holes on the white ring, either side of the reference hole with a ball-bearing. I also scratched a mark on the black ring to help line up. It was also easier to remove the black ring if you remove the rear micro switch at the back first. It might not be the best grind possible but I now get 23 second extraction and a lovely espresso so thanks for the info.


----------

